# اللهجة السعودية: الفقع



## jawad-dawdi

*الكمأ* أو *الترفاس* (في المغرب العربي) أو *الفقع* (في الجزيرة) أو *نبات الرعد* أو *بنت الرعد* أو *العبلاج* (في السودان) هو اسم لعائلة من الفطريات تسمى الترفزية (باللاتينية: ) وهو فطر بري موسمي ينمو في الصحراء بعد سقوط الأمطار بعمق من 5 إلى 15 سنتيمتر تحت الأرض ويستخدم كطعام عادة ما يتراوح وزن الكمأة من 30 إلى 300 غرام.  ويعتبر من ألذ وأثمن أنواع الفطريات الصحراوية. ينمو الكمأة على شكل درنة  البطاطا في الصحاري، فهو ينمو بالقرب من نوع من النباتات الصحراوية قريبا  من جذور الأشجار الضخمة، كشجر البلوط على سبيل المثال. شكله كروي لحمي رخو  منتظم، وسطحه أملس أو درني ويختلف لونه من الأبيض إلى الأسود، ويكون في  احجام تتفاوت وتختلف وقد يصغر بعضُها حتى يكونَ في حجم حبَّة البندق، أو  يكبُر ليصلَ حجم البرتقالة

أصحيح أن الكمأ في الجزيرة يسمى الفقع
؟

هل مصطلح الفقع موجود في لهجات أخرى
؟​


----------



## Xence

jawad-dawdi said:


> هل مصطلح الفقع موجود في لهجات أخرى
> ؟​




نعم ، في الجزائر يستخدم مصطلح الفقّاع (بالقاف اليابسة) في بعض المناطق كمرادف للفطريات عموماً .. أما الكمأ فيسمّى التّرفاس​


----------



## Muzna Ali

نعم نحن في السعودية نُسميّه "الفقع"


----------

